# Build Suggestion Required [60k-70k]



## ithehappy (Jan 14, 2019)

Asking on behalf of  a friend, who has been using his 8-year old core 2 duo system, and badly in need of an upgrade.
*
1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*

Ans: AUTOCAD. Random gaming (read latest AC game, Tomb Raider etc.)

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*

Ans: ₹60,000 (Add 10k more if needed)

*3. Planning to overclock?*

Ans: No

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*

Ans: Windows 10 (Worst OS ever)

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*

Ans: One 1 TB normal hard drive. And one budget SSD just for installing the apps and games.

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*

Ans: No. Not right now. But if it can be squeezed in why not!

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*

Ans: Already have Keyboard, Mouse, Monitor (depending), UPS.

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*

Ans: Sooner the better.

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*

Ans: Haven't decided yet!

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*

Ans: Calcutta. MD is preferred, online. But if Vedant or any other place offers lower price then definitely that.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*

Ans: The purchaser upgrading from a really old system like I said. And likes to use a computer long term. So this current system should run for at least five-six years minimum. So it has to be a solid system. Main usage would be office work, like in AUTOCAD, and other map related works. And then some random gaming like I mentioned at the beginning of the thread. However, gaming is not the priority, so the machine should be more of a workhorse, less a pure gaming rig. He also mentioned he can spend the least on the GPU, and upgrade later if need be.

And also, INTEL ONLY.

Thanks in advance,
Cheers,
Saurav


----------



## Minion (Jan 16, 2019)

50k is not enough for a Intel based system


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 16, 2019)

Minion said:


> 50k is not enough for a Intel based system


Really? Fake inflation is affecting it isn't it?

Anyway, changed the OP. Budget edited to 60k now, and with additional provision of 10k if needed.

Kindly suggest fast, he needs the system ready by end of this week.


----------



## Minion (Jan 16, 2019)

Intel® Core™ I5-8400 Desktop Processor-17,000
Asrock FATAL1TY B360 Gaming K4-9,100
Adata 8GB DDR4 RGB AX4U300038G16-SRS-5,900
Kingston A400 240GB-2,900(only ssd)
Gigabyte RX 580 8GB GDDR5 GAMING-20,000
COOLER MASTER MASTERBOX MB511 RGB-5,900
Antec EARTHWATTS GOLD PRO 650W-6,800

Total:-*67.6k*

*
He can add 1TB mechanical drive later if he needs more space or can add 2k more and get kingston A400 480GB*


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 17, 2019)

Thanks. What's the Nvidia equivalent to that 580? Like a 1060 6 GB?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 17, 2019)

Yes,but latest 2060 cards are launched at ~32k & are equivalent to a 1080(not Ti).


----------



## Minion (Jan 17, 2019)

ithehappy said:


> Thanks. What's the Nvidia equivalent to that 580? Like a 1060 6 GB?



Yes,but it offers no advantage over rx580.Rx580 offers exra 2GB ram and amd free sync.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 17, 2019)

Minion said:


> Yes,but it offers no advantage over rx580.Rx580 offers exra 2GB ram and amd free sync.


Thanks. He won't purchase an AMD though, so asked for the Nvidia equivalent.

Also he mentioned an inferior GPU would do, his main objective is to spend on a better CPU.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 17, 2019)

Next lower option is 1050Ti which will not be able to handle(aka not smooth game play) rise of the tomb raider at very high quality preset at 1080p,same with AC:Odyssey.If willing to drop to lower quality preset then it will do.


----------



## Minion (Jan 17, 2019)

ithehappy said:


> Thanks. He won't purchase an AMD though, so asked for the Nvidia equivalent.
> 
> Also he mentioned an inferior GPU would do, his main objective is to spend on a better CPU.



wow people in 2019 still thinks AMD is inferior  and problem of getting a 1050ti is it is soon going to be outdated(you have written he will be using this system for 5-6 years) and yes AUTOCAD is a designing app so it need better GPU than CPU.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 19, 2019)

Passed the suggested specs. to the purchaser. He wanted to purchase from MD Comp, through his credit card online, but he couldn't find any EMI option! I myself checked, and there is none to be found! Has MD Computer stopped accepting installment payments? In that case are there any other websites which are selling at good prices? I know one, Vedant computers.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 19, 2019)

mdcomputers & vedant both are in kolkata & in my opinion almost same so get it from there.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 20, 2019)

*AMD Gaming RIG (GTX1060 6GB)

Budget -77K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2600 -17k
Motherboard -Asus B450 Plus Gaming -9k
Graphics Card -Zotac GTX 1060 6GB -22k
RAM -Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000Mhz 8GB -6k
SSD -Samsung 860 EVO 500GB M.2 SSD -9k
HDD -WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3k
Power Supply -Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro 550w -6k
Cabinet -Antec P8 ATX Cabinet -5k

*Total -77k*


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jan 24, 2019)

ithehappy said:


> Passed the suggested specs. to the purchaser. He wanted to purchase from MD Comp, through his credit card online, but he couldn't find any EMI option! I myself checked, and there is none to be found! Has MD Computer stopped accepting installment payments? In that case are there any other websites which are selling at good prices? I know one, Vedant computers.



The merchant (MD computer in this case) always get entire amount from credit card issuer (your bank, Amex etc.) as soon as you buy something on EMI. It is the bank which gets the amount back from you in installments, charging some interest and making profit from it.
You can first check with your credit card issuer if you can convert the amount into EMI after purchase, as its not always possible because it depends on multiple factors (ongoing bank offers, your credit history etc.).  Just call the customer care and ask them.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 25, 2019)

Vineet Sharma said:


> The merchant (MD computer in this case) always get entire amount from credit card issuer (your bank, Amex etc.) as soon as you buy something on EMI. It is the bank which gets the amount back from you in installments, charging some interest and making profit from it.
> You can first check with your credit card issuer if you can convert the amount into EMI after purchase, as its not always possible because it depends on multiple factors (ongoing bank offers, your credit history etc.).  Just call the customer care and ask them.


I know how it goes! MD Computer's website is the only one till date where I don't see the Installment/EMI payment option any more! Maybe it will appear I have entered my Credit card details, but that's not how it should work anyway.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 12, 2019)

Attaching screenshot of finalised cart items. Kindly inform whether any changes to be made, like whether that motherboard goes fine with that CPU, or whether that CPU itself is fine enough or not. The budget was increased up to 1 lakh at last moment and therefore changes were made over the suggested rig in this thread.


----------



## nac (Feb 12, 2019)

You picked everything good but why not a good SSD, something like Samsung 860 EVO.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Feb 12, 2019)

ithehappy said:


> Attaching screenshot of finalised cart items. Kindly inform whether any changes to be made, like whether that motherboard goes fine with that CPU, or whether that CPU itself is fine enough or not. The budget was increased up to 1 lakh at last moment and therefore changes were made over the suggested rig in this thread.



One thing regarding the cabinet: I have the same model (spec alpha white-red) and its really difficult to keep the white surface clean at all times, specially when you don't do dusting every other day. The dust and random stains looks quite prominent on it, which makes me think to switch to black red variant.
Assuming that you don't have special love for white color, I'd suggest to go for black red variant.


----------



## Minion (Feb 12, 2019)

ithehappy said:


> Attaching screenshot of finalised cart items. Kindly inform whether any changes to be made, like whether that motherboard goes fine with that CPU, or whether that CPU itself is fine enough or not. The budget was increased up to 1 lakh at last moment and therefore changes were made over the suggested rig in this thread.


Everything looks good as vineet sharma white cabinet will attract more dusts you can switch it to grey silver to overcome this.
Which monitor did you selected?
AOC has some great looking monitors for good pricing
Best Buy 27 Inch LED Backlit Gaming Monitor in India| Monitors | Best Budget 19, 21 inch LED & LCD Monitors | AOC India


----------



## shreeux (Feb 12, 2019)

ithehappy said:


> Attaching screenshot of finalised cart items. Kindly inform whether any changes to be made, like whether that motherboard goes fine with that CPU, or whether that CPU itself is fine enough or not. The budget was increased up to 1 lakh at last moment and therefore changes were made over the suggested rig in this thread.



Great pick, post pic after assembled and review.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 12, 2019)

Any equallent i5 8600K  in AMD?


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 12, 2019)

nac said:


> You picked everything good but why not a good SSD, something like Samsung 860 EVO.


Well he wants to purchase lower sized SSD, and I couldn't find a 860 at 120 gigs on MD website. So settled for that instead. He keeps saying that he'll only keep apps and games on the SSD, therefore, he doesn't need a bigger one.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 12, 2019)

Vineet Sharma said:


> One thing regarding the cabinet: I have the same model (spec alpha white-red) and its really difficult to keep the white surface clean at all times, specially when you don't do dusting every other day. The dust and random stains looks quite prominent on it, which makes me think to switch to black red variant.
> Assuming that you don't have special love for white color, I'd suggest to go for black red variant.


Will absolutely gonna mention this to him. I myself like white, but never bought one for this reason alone.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 12, 2019)

Minion said:


> Everything looks good as vineet sharma white cabinet will attract more dusts you can switch it to grey silver to overcome this.
> Which monitor did you selected?
> AOC has some great looking monitors for good pricing
> Best Buy 27 Inch LED Backlit Gaming Monitor in India| Monitors | Best Budget 19, 21 inch LED & LCD Monitors | AOC India


The BenQ 2411P was selected. As he would like to experience 144 Hz, he doesn't care that much for an IPS panel.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 12, 2019)

By the way that CPU, 8600k, that comes with the stock Intel cooler pre-bundled or a third-party cooler is needed to be purchased? If yes, then which one to go for, any basic good model would do at entry level range.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 12, 2019)

No point in buying 8600K if mobo is not Z370,change mobo to this:
Buy Asrock Z370 EXTREME4 at Lowest Price India - Mdcomputers.in

Change graphics card to this:
Buy SAPPHIRE (11265-05-20G) Best Price in India mdcomputers.in

for future reference always prefer asus/zotac over msi/others for nvidia card & sapphire over others for amd cards.


----------



## Minion (Feb 12, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Any equallent i5 8600K  in AMD?


Ryzen 2600X/2600/1600/1700

Actually these are better than Intel in productivity


----------



## billubakra (Feb 12, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> No point in buying 8600K if mobo is not Z370,change mobo to this:
> Buy Asrock Z370 EXTREME4 at Lowest Price India - Mdcomputers.in
> 
> Change graphics card to this:
> ...



Footi kismat meri, Sapphire was selling for 30k+ when I was building my system. Aur karo mining bc.


----------



## Minion (Feb 12, 2019)

ithehappy said:


> The BenQ 2411P was selected. As he would like to experience 144 Hz, he doesn't care that much for an IPS panel.


I am not sure but I think this monitor will only work with Nvidia graphics card at 144Hz for AMD graphics card you need AMD freesync monitor 
*www.aocindia.com/productspecs/aocmonitor/gaming/C24G1.pdf


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 14, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> No point in buying 8600K if mobo is not Z370,change mobo to this:
> Buy Asrock Z370 EXTREME4 at Lowest Price India - Mdcomputers.in
> 
> Change graphics card to this:
> ...


The required changes were made and following are the final cart items- *photos.app.goo.gl/D81x2UzxyEYa9hP47

Only the monitor needs to be changed. Minion was right. That BenQ doesn't have FreeSync feature it seems. The AOC he recommended though is not available on MD. Might have to purchase from elsewhere.

Oh, and kindly mention about the Cooler thing, is a separate cooler needed to be be purchased, or 8600K comes with a heatsink? In case a cooler is mandatory to be bought, kindly also suggest one such.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 14, 2019)

Yes,you need an aftermarket cooler as intel "k" versions processors don't come with stock cooler nowadays.How much is your budget for the cooler?Biggest issue is that corsair spec alpha has a max clearance of 156mm for cpu cooler & most good cpu coolers exceed this.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 14, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes,you need an aftermarket cooler as intel "k" versions processors don't come with stock cooler nowadays.How much is your budget for the cooler?Biggest issue is that corsair spec alpha has a max clearance of 156mm for cpu cooler & most good cpu coolers exceed this.


Oh ffs Intel! Anyway, budget is as low as possible, like 2k max. I saw some cooler master unit around 1600 on MD, forgot the model, so that won't fit then eh?

PS: What about these-

Buy Cooler Master HYPER 410R Led Red at Best Price in India I www.mdcomputers.in

Or

Buy Antec A30 at Lowest Price in India www.mdcomputers.in


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 14, 2019)

Then why are you even buying a "k" edition processor,running such a processor with a less than 3k cooler is like asking for trouble not to mention that 3k cooler will only be able to run it at its stock speed.For safely overclocking you need a 4-5k cooler.

Better change your entire config,go for a non-k processor & a cheaper mobo.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 14, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Then why are you even buying a "k" edition processor,running such a processor with a less than 3k cooler is like asking for trouble not to mention that 3k cooler will only be able to run it at its stock speed.For safely overclocking you need a 4-5k cooler.
> 
> Better change your entire config,go for a non-k processor & a cheaper mobo.


The system will never be overclocked. Also the K version has higher clocks right? That's the reason to go for it. Why won't anyone purchase a K edition when it comes with higher base clock? Lol.

I didn't realise you have to invest behind a good cooler! However, if what you say is true, then please suggest one accordingly. Budget is already pushing maximum limit, that's why didn't want to invest much behind cooler, but if it's necessary, then obviously would.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 14, 2019)

People buy "k" version processor for overclocking,only using it at stock/base clock which is 500mhz more than non-k version means just a 5-6% advantage over non-k version.My suggestion is to just get i5 8600 & a cheaper B360 mobo.

As for cpu cooler,this is the cheapest & acceptable one(if using with i5 8600k then don't oc it).
*www.amazon.in/Cooler-Master-Hyper-H410R-RR-H410-20PK-R1/dp/B0784FZT8H

A better one would be Hyper 212 turbo but not sure if it will fit into spec alpha cabinet.


----------



## Minion (Feb 14, 2019)

ithehappy said:


> The system will never be overclocked. Also the K version has higher clocks right? That's the reason to go for it. Why won't anyone purchase a K edition when it comes with higher base clock? Lol.
> 
> I didn't realise you have to invest behind a good cooler! However, if what you say is true, then please suggest one accordingly. Budget is already pushing maximum limit, that's why didn't want to invest much behind cooler, but if it's necessary, then obviously would.


Get non K version problem solved I don't think there will be major gain with those bump in clocks and OP will not overclock K version will heat more as its TDP is rated 95 watts so is energy consumption I think he would be fine with non k version


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 14, 2019)

Okay, thanks for the suggestion on the Cooler. I'll convey the message to him about the non-K part, if he agrees then will choose the non-K version, but if he wanna stay with K version, in case he wants to OC in a distant future, he even can change that cabinet which can fit a better Cooler.

PS: He's saying he would prefer the K version, as having provision for a overclock at a latter stage is preferred. So kindly suggest a cabinet which fits a good cooler.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 14, 2019)

Select any cabinet which supports 165mm cpu cooler & almost any good cpu cooler will fit.

If you don't care for the looks then this one has a good cooling performance:
Buy Online | Corsair Carbide Series 300R Compact PC Gaming Cabinet | Price in India

Or this one is also good plus it is more recent/better looks(mdcomputers currently out of stock)
Buy Online | Cooler Master MasterBox 5 Mid Tower Case - Black MCY-B5S1-KKYN-09 | Price in India


----------



## shreeux (Feb 14, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Select any cabinet which supports 165mm cpu cooler & almost any good cpu cooler will fit.
> 
> If you don't care for the looks then this one has a good cooling performance:
> Buy Online | Corsair Carbide Series 300R Compact PC Gaming Cabinet | Price in India
> ...



How to choose cabinet if go for Good Cooler for future proof? 
Any measurements?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2019)

shreeux said:


> How to choose cabinet if go for Good Cooler for future proof?
> Any measurements?


Most good cpu coolers need 160-165mm of clearance which is mentioned in specs of cabinet on their product page on manufacturer's website.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 15, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Most good cpu coolers need 160-165mm of clearance which is mentioned in specs of cabinet on their product page on manufacturer's website.
> View attachment 17883
> 
> View attachment 17884



Great, not aware of this tiny details.
That means a go for higher clearance for future proof.
Mostly Full tower has higher clearance.
Same criteria to check GPU also to fit in PC case?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2019)

Yes,if planning on buying an aftermarket cooler then go for a cabinet with at least 160mm cpu cooler clearance. GPU also can be checked though nowadays most graphics cards fit in any decent mid tower cabinet. Full tower cabinet is costlier & not really required for a typical pc config,mid tower is fine for majority of users.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 15, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Select any cabinet which supports 165mm cpu cooler & almost any good cpu cooler will fit.
> 
> If you don't care for the looks then this one has a good cooling performance:
> Buy Online | Corsair Carbide Series 300R Compact PC Gaming Cabinet | Price in India
> ...


Haha thanks. I don't know whether there is any option on MD site to choose cabinet based on cooler size preference or not but I'll check. And thanks for mentioning those models. Even the second model doesn't have a side window does it LoL. I think the purchaser in this case might not like it, as he likes good looks for cabinets, practically anyone does. We are probably the weirdos, not giving damn about looks hehe.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2019)

Buy Online Cooler Master MasterBox MB511 RGB Mid Tower Case (MCB-B511D-KGNN-RGB) lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com


----------



## shreeux (Feb 15, 2019)

Found this one for compatible PC case.

Compare to Full & Mid not much more than 20mm, but only price was huge difference. 


PC Cases and Compatible Heatsink GPU CPU Cooler Heights


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Found this one for compatible PC case.
> 
> Compare to Full & Mid not much more than 20mm, but only price was huge difference.
> 
> ...


That list is not much useful for Indian buyers as many models are either unavailable/available at much higher price/not really needed by a majority of users here. Simply define a budget range first for cabinet & then just search models on mdcomputers,vedantcomputers,primeabgb & theitdepot within that price range(excl Indian companies like iball,zebronics,circle etc). When you find an interesting model go to its official product page & check its specs to see what is the max cpu cooler clearance.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 17, 2019)

Okay, so after a lengthy discussion now the purchaser understands that going for Non-K processor might be the wiser thing, so changed the items again, LoL, and attaching the final items once more, for you guys to check. Is the selected motherboard fine or needs to be changed? And I also selected 2666 MHz ram only, because that's the max CPU supports, and it can't be overclocked either, so no point in going for 3000 or above right?

And also please confirm, the non-K 8600 comes with the stock heatsink right? No additional cooler needs to be purchased?


----------



## Minion (Feb 17, 2019)

ithehappy said:


> Okay, so after a lengthy discussion now the purchaser understands that going for Non-K processor might be the wiser thing, so changed the items again, LoL, and attaching the final items once more, for you guys to check. Is the selected motherboard fine or needs to be changed? And I also selected 2666 MHz ram only, because that's the max CPU supports, and it can't be overclocked either, so no point in going for 3000 or above right?
> 
> And also please confirm, the non-K 8600 comes with the stock heatsink right? No additional cooler needs to be purchased?


Buy Asus ROG Strix B360-G Gaming at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in
Buy Cooler Master MASTERBOX MB520 RGB at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2019)

ithehappy said:


> Okay, so after a lengthy discussion now the purchaser understands that going for Non-K processor might be the wiser thing, so changed the items again, LoL, and attaching the final items once more, for you guys to check. Is the selected motherboard fine or needs to be changed? And I also selected 2666 MHz ram only, because that's the max CPU supports, and it can't be overclocked either, so no point in going for 3000 or above right?
> 
> And also please confirm, the non-K 8600 comes with the stock heatsink right? No additional cooler needs to be purchased?


Go with either Asus ROg Strix B360-G as suggested above or go with this:
Buy Gigabyte B360 AORUS GAMING 3 WIFI at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in
It is costlier but it also comes with an excellent integrated AC wifi & bluetooth 5.0 which even many Z370 mobo don't have.
The GIGABYTE B360 Gaming 3 WIFI Review: A Cheaper Alternative at $120


> The Wi-Fi is 802.11ac supports Wave 2 and runs at 160 Hz which yields a maximum bandwidth of 1.73 Gbps. Most Z370 boards do not support that speed out of their integrated Wi-Fi, and none have it integrated on the chipset. With this comes a higher level of Bluetooth support (Bluetooth 5.0).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2019)

Also ram overclocking is separate from processor overclocking,you can not overclock non-k intel processor but you can overclock ram on any intel mobo(aka XMP). Go with Corsair 16gb 3000mhz as it will easily run at 3000mhz using intel XMP option in every intel compatible mobo. You also get better after sales support with corsair compared to Gskill. All non-k intel processor come with stock heat-sink/fan.

P.S. make sure to watch some youtube videos of how to install intel stock cooler with push pin configuration as it is a bit tricky for 1st time users & an improper install will result in high processor temps.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 17, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Also ram overclocking is separate from processor overclocking,you can not overclock non-k intel processor but you can overclock ram on any intel mobo(aka XMP). Go with Corsair 16gb 3000mhz as it will easily run at 3000mhz using intel XMP option in every intel compatible mobo. You also get better after sales support with corsair compared to Gskill. All non-k intel processor come with stock heat-sink/fan.
> 
> P.S. make sure to watch some youtube videos of how to install intel stock cooler with push pin configuration as it is a bit tricky for 1st time users & an improper install will result in high processor temps.


Okay thanks. I thought using XMP meant a bit of CPU overclocking as well. Cause no matter what I tired with my system, using XMP (from BIOS) overclocked the CPU in one way or another. Maybe because my system is old and something has changed with these new chipsets.

Thanks for recommending to watch YouTube videos. The assembling will be done by MD's assembler though, but I will will watch it once.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2019)

Because you are using a 6th gen "k" processor with a Z170 mobo so of course enabling xmp will also overclock processor by a bit.Using xmp does overclocks the processor "a little bit" to stabilize increased ram speeds.Only difference is that with non-k processor there is no overclocking so no stabilization meaning it all depends on how good the IMC(integrated memory controller) on processor is & how good is mobo support.7th/8th gen have much better IMC than 6th gen & same with mobo support so one can easily achieve 3000mhz ram speeds even on non-k 7th/8th gen processors by just using XMP.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2019)

Guys should a 1660 be considered over rx580? Going to purchase the system in few hours. Kindly respond


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 27, 2019)

ithehappy said:


> Guys should a 1660 be considered over rx580? Going to purchase the system in few hours. Kindly respond



What is the price difference that you are getting? GTX 1660 is a better performer (not a big difference though) than rx580 and much more efficient (120w vs 185w, lesser load on your PSU).
If I were you, I would go for 1660 if price difference between the two is <4-5k.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2019)

Randy_Marsh said:


> What is the price difference that you are getting? GTX 1660 is a better performer (not a big difference though) than rx580 and much more efficient (120w vs 185w, lesser load on your PSU).
> If I were you, I would go for 1660 if price difference between the two is <4-5k.


The Rx580 is 18.2k. 1660 is 21.5k.

Buy Zotac GeForce GTX 1660 at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in

Or 

Buy Zotac GeForce GTX 1660 AMP at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 27, 2019)

Go for 1660 then.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 29, 2019)

Well he went for the RX580 in the end.

*photos.app.goo.gl/xUroqTiW3w5am1oT7

System is all set up and running. Just that what benchmark should I run just to check whether the components (CPU, GPU etc.) are running on their mentioned spec and all? Kindly advise.

One more thing, that motherboard has RGB, how to enable it? Through BIOS or Asus Utility software? Also will enabling the RGB on motherboard also enable the RGB on the cabinet? Noticed some sync-aura whatever.

God knows how all these RGB stuffs work.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2019)

Guys I need a suggestion on a Cooler. Budget is around 3.5k. Gotta be an RGB unit LoL. Also suggest a good thermal paste, unless the cooler already comes with one. Kindly remember the cabinet in use, for the size factor. It's the Masterbox MB500. Please mention whatever is considered best in that price range.

That newly bought system is outputting 90 degrees on average on all cores, after playing games for not even one hour! Screenshot attached. The provided Intel stock cooler is great it seems.

Kindly advise.

@whitestar_999 @Randy_Marsh @Minion


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 2, 2019)

ithehappy said:


> That newly bought system is outputting 90 degrees on average on all cores, after playing games for not even one hour! Screenshot attached. *The provided Intel stock cooler is great it seems.*


You mean not great?

Buy Cooler Master MASTERAIR MA610P at Best Price in India I www.mdcomputers.in
You will need to buy thermal paste as no aftermarket cooler comes with it.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You mean not great?
> 
> Buy Cooler Master MASTERAIR MA610P at Best Price in India I www.mdcomputers.in
> You will need to buy thermal paste as no aftermarket cooler comes with it.


Thanks. Lol the purchaser had that selected by himself actually. 

What paste should I get? Just a basic good one would do.

And that was sarcasm by the way, stock Intel cooler being best.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 2, 2019)

ithehappy said:


> Guys I need a suggestion on a Cooler. Budget is around 3.5k. Gotta be an RGB unit LoL. Also suggest a good thermal paste, unless the cooler already comes with one. Kindly remember the cabinet in use, for the size factor. It's the Masterbox MB500. Please mention whatever is considered best in that price range.
> 
> That newly bought system is outputting 90 degrees on average on all cores, after playing games for not even one hour! Screenshot attached. The provided Intel stock cooler is great it seems.
> 
> ...


That's not good, those look more like laptop temps



ithehappy said:


> Thanks. Lol the purchaser had that selected by himself actually.
> 
> What paste should I get? Just a basic good one would do.
> 
> And that was sarcasm by the way, stock Intel cooler being best.


I heard Kryonaut is good, many were suggesting it for laptops, should be good for desktops as well.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 2, 2019)

Issue is good cpu coolers(especially air coolers) are either not available in India or are available but way overpriced.

@ithehappy try Buy THERMAL GRIZZLY KRYONAUT at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 3, 2019)

^go for this. Do not cheap out on Thermal paste for 70k build.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Issue is good cpu coolers(especially air coolers) are either not available in India or are available but way overpriced.
> 
> @ithehappy try Buy THERMAL GRIZZLY KRYONAUT at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in


Thanks a lot for mentioning this. The buyer went ahead and ordered the MP610 cooler yesterday already though (I came to know about it later) and the same will be delivered today. He says it comes with a paste bundled in and want to use the same for now maybe. If the temps don't reduce enough I will advise him of the paste you mentioned.

Also, how much temp drop should he expect? Like from 90 degrees average, what should it come down to? 75 or less even?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 3, 2019)

Under full load,75C is decent temp for i5 8600.With no/moderate load,temps should stay below 60C.


----------

